# New old stock Boston Pro 12.4



## akrapovic (Aug 29, 2020)

Had components and sub installed in my car. While i was cashing out started talking about old school equipment. Low and behold, they had a nib boston pro. Not sure what im gonna do with it but couldnt pass it up have to repair the foam but other than that it looks great


----------

